# Onkyo TX-NR636 Receiver geht einfach nicht mehr an



## tomick86 (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo!

Jemand auch folgendes Phänomen gehabt?

Verstärker ging einfach nicht mehr an, zuvor abends noch benutzt, am nächsten Tag "klickt" es auch nicht mehr beim einschalten. Es rührt sich garnichts, Gerät bleibt tot. Mehrere Steckdosen probiert.

Bin jetzt nicht so der Elektronik Experte, aber da muss irgendwas durchgegangen sein oder?

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## coolbigandy (12. Juni 2015)

könnte die HDMI Platine sein da auf der so weit ich weiß alles gesteuert wird. Wenn du noch Garantie hast einfach mal zu Ried Service Ried GmbH - Home - Ried Service Center Stuttgart schicken da sie eine autorisierte Onkyo-Servicewerkstatt sind bzw von denen einen Kostenvoranschlag machen lassen wenn es schon außerhalb der garantie ist


----------



## Kusanar (12. Juni 2015)

Keine Garantie mehr? So alt ist das Modell doch jetzt auch wieder nicht, oder täusche ich mich?

Wenn du keine Garantie mehr drauf hast, kannst du ja mal aufschrauben und in der Nähe des Netzteils mal nach einer Sicherung suchen, wenn du Glück hast hat es nur die Sicherung erwischt. Bitte bei Arbeiten in Netzteilnähe aber KEIN Erdungsband tragen!!! (und wenn du dir unsicher bist, was du machen musst, dann lass lieber einen Profi ran)


----------



## tomick86 (12. Juni 2015)

Habe noch Garantie... Werde es wohl auch einschicken. Aber vlt gabs ja schonmal häufiger so ein Fall und es war etwas ganz "einfaches", dass man vlt so lösen kann, bevor es für paar Tage oder Wochen weg geht...


----------



## Kusanar (12. Juni 2015)

Naja, dafür die Restgarantie aufs Spiel setzen? Hmmm.... wenn dann wirklich mal was gröberes sein sollte, darfst du vermutlich selber blechen wenn das Gehäuse schon mal offen war. Müsste man aber evtl. mal klären, ob das wirklich so ist.


----------



## tomick86 (12. Juni 2015)

Hast recht, lieber einschicken und geduld üben


----------



## floppyexe (19. Juni 2015)

coolbigandy schrieb:


> könnte die HDMI Platine sein da auf der so weit ich weiß alles gesteuert wird.


Nein. Das Schaltnetzteil nicht. Braucht auch nur ein Relais im NT hängen und schon bleibt das Teil aus.


----------



## Horsthugo1 (5. Januar 2020)

Hallo Tomick,

ich habe aktuell genau das gleiche Problem wie Du damals mit dem Onkyo hattest. Mein Gerät hat nur keine Garantie mehr.
Selten läuft das Gerät dann doch noch einmal (das von Dir beschrieben Klicken). Irgendwie denke ich, dass es kein schwerwiegendes Problem sein kann.
Hast Du Dein Gerät repariert und weißt Du, woran es gelegen hat?

Grüße Horsthugo


----------

